# Spring 2017 Trexlertown Velodrome & Swap meet



## mike j (Mar 29, 2017)

Fri. - Sun. May 5, 6, 7 for the swap. Sat. May, 6th for the Velodrome, next door. This is the closest venue for me & I always go. Without offering any opinions, I'll just say that since I can only justify one day to spend there, I suffer from severe FOMO afterwards. Last fall, we went on Saturday, got some good deals, sold some stuff, met some good Caber's, then found out that there were almost twice as many dealers on Sunday. Any input, as far as whose going & when.


----------



## Barto (Mar 30, 2017)

1st I've heard of it myself.  I make Dudley every year and want to start going to Copak (work may get in the way this year).  I wonder why Sunday is the big sell day????   Where exactly is this place?

BART


----------



## syclesavage (Mar 31, 2017)

Trexlertown PA at the fire house large parking lot and back field. Velodrome right next door.


----------



## John G04 (Apr 1, 2017)

I'll be there great swap meet and its close.


----------



## bikiba (Apr 1, 2017)

what do they do in the velodrome?


----------



## John G04 (Apr 2, 2017)

The velodrome is mostly newer bikes like road bikes and mountain bikes but they have some old stuff.You can walk on the track as well in some spots but no racing on the track that day.


----------



## Stichtersharpening (Apr 11, 2017)

Does anyone know what time on friday it starts at firehouse? Can't find any info about it. Thanks


----------



## sfhschwinn (Apr 11, 2017)

Starts 4 on Friday but ends up being 5 people including myself shooting the breeze. I'm gonna be there all three days. Yes last time Sunday was the better day don't know why but that's why I stay because you never know


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 12, 2017)

Anyone bringing a long tank Elgin to the meet? I need one, got stuff to trade. Live on the other side of Allentown.


----------



## kasper (Apr 20, 2017)

anyone bringing stingray parts? possibly claim before I get there from new York. lol


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 20, 2017)

Anyone bringing a camera? please?

Wish I could be there


----------



## mike j (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm bringing one, haven't decided on which day to go yet, FOMO either way.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2017)

mike j said:


> I'm bringing one, haven't decided on which day to go yet, FOMO either way.



*How to Overcome FOMO: Fear of Missing Out*


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 20, 2017)

Someone please bring a long tank Elgin!!!!! I'm 40 minutes east of Ttown, will be there.


----------



## kos22us (Apr 30, 2017)

ok now that copake, memory lane, and ann arbor are all over lets see some chatter about the upcoming spring t-town show, will listing some presale items tonight  in the for sale section


----------



## zephyrblau (Apr 30, 2017)

wish list: 
Mead: fenders, tube rack, long pull bars, long stem, pedals. 
Indian: anything (...time to take my medication ?)


----------



## stingrayjoe (May 1, 2017)

Last Spring show 2016, what day had more spectators & vendors Sat or Sun?

Thanks


----------



## FreddieFarmall (May 2, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> *How to Overcome FOMO: Fear of Missing Out*



Thanks for posting this-very interesting article and quite an epidemic. What time does the meet get started on Sunday? Dawn-or is there an actual hour? Again thanks.


----------



## mike j (May 2, 2017)

I think a good rule of thumb is, the more north & east a show is, the earlier it gets started.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 4, 2017)

This show used  to be famous for needing a flashlight if that helps clarify the start time.  With almost 2" of rain in the forecast for Friday I'm going to go out on a limb and say that Friday will not be the day to go.


----------



## morton (May 4, 2017)

I'm going on Saturday and possibly Sunday....we need to support this show so it doesn't die.  The new promoter has had incredible bad luck with the weather but I'm doing my best to keep it alive by attending and rain be damned....hard on the vendors though.

Think:


----------



## Euphman06 (May 4, 2017)

I'm going Saturday morning,maybe pop back in Sunday morning.


----------



## bikejunk (May 4, 2017)

I will also be their sat am and pass by Sunday


----------



## kasper (May 4, 2017)

anyone know what's gonna happen with this rain now? I don't want to drive from long island NY for no reason...


----------



## kasper (May 4, 2017)

kasper said:


> anyone know what's gonna happen with this rain now? I don't want to drive from long island NY for no reason...



and what time is start sat. and sun?


----------



## Euphman06 (May 4, 2017)

Rain like hell tomorrow and shower Saturday. Sunday supposed to stop. Thats the last I heard

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (May 4, 2017)

I can't stress it enough....please update us with photos


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 4, 2017)

I'm going on Saturday even if it rains. I posted nice pictures from the fall swap, so I will take more this swap also. A little rain never hurt, and it should clear up during the day on Saturday as the storm moves east.
Hope to see you guys there.............Wayne


----------



## mike j (May 4, 2017)

Here's a couple from last year, as they say, the show must go on. Planning on going Saturday, if it's not overly wet. Will bring camera.


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 5, 2017)

kasper said:


> anyone bringing stingray parts? possibly claim before I get there from new York. lol



This is a pic from my copake setup and all the stingray stuff pictured will be there. Coming from ridgewood NY. What part of NY are you from?


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 5, 2017)

mike j said:


> Here's a couple from last year, as they say, the show must go on. Planning on going Saturday, if it's not overly wet. Will bring camera.
> 
> View attachment 461484
> 
> View attachment 461485



That last pic  is of me my dad and my friend


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 5, 2017)

kasper said:


> and what time is start sat. and sun?



Get there by 530. I am leaving today 12 to get there at 4 if the rain isn't bad just to BS with whoever is there. Illl be there sat and sun as well. It's rained the last two times I went it doesn't stop people from selling and buying. Might reduce the number by some but worth it because you will always find something you want and meet great people


----------



## Euphman06 (May 5, 2017)

I'll be wearing a blue Whites Electronics jacket most likely if anyone meets to meet and greet. Will be there tomorrow morning most likely. Would love to shoot the poop with some cabers


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 5, 2017)

I will be there early sat. morning to meet up with Norberto.Yes it gets real muddy up there and if you put a plastic bag on your feet over your socks your feet will stay dry and warm.Just be sure to put your shoes back on,wa-wa bags work great.


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 5, 2017)

I'll be there set up across from food stand blue dodge van and grey tent- Steven


----------



## Euphman06 (May 5, 2017)

Anyone there?

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (May 5, 2017)

yes 


mike j said:


> Here's a couple from last year, as they say, the show must go on. Planning on going Saturday, if it's not overly wet. Will bring camera.
> 
> View attachment 461484
> 
> View attachment 461485



mike for sure bring your camera


----------



## Euphman06 (May 5, 2017)

Save me a long tank elgin

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 5, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> Anyone there?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk



Was there just got to the hotel. Much better than previous times there were sellers and buyers there and got a few good deals on stingray parts already


----------



## Euphman06 (May 6, 2017)

Few quick pics








Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## kasper (May 6, 2017)

anyone see any clean 36 spoke 20" s2 there?


----------



## kasper (May 6, 2017)

kasper said:


> anyone see any clean 36 spoke 20" s2 there?



what time does it end today?


----------



## Euphman06 (May 6, 2017)

It ends sunday at 1. It probably goes to whenever the people pack it in a night tonight

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (May 6, 2017)

Some pictures from today not too many vendors but some good stuff.Some really nice krates too.


----------



## kasper (May 6, 2017)

finally omw hope 2 meet some people


----------



## mike j (May 6, 2017)

I had a good time & got some goodies too. Met up with some Caber's, Wayne Adams, Glen Rhein, Goldengreek, Norberto, Kos22, Bikejunk, Scfschwinn, Higginsforever, Krakatoa,and others.


----------



## mike j (May 6, 2017)

a few more...


----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 6, 2017)

Nice pics mike !!!!
Nice 34 silver King frame and parts


----------



## mike j (May 6, 2017)

Thanks Glenn, I was tempted on that Silver King, but it was scapped up whilst I was hemming & hawing about it. Had to settle for an old Schwinn.


----------



## John G04 (May 7, 2017)

Anybody going today?


----------



## bikewhorder (May 7, 2017)

I was there


----------



## morton (May 8, 2017)

When are we going to get a stinkin' break from the stinkin' weather that has plagued the spring and fall shows for the last 2 years?  I really look forward to these events and it's about time for the sun to make an appearance.  

Maybe we should all chip in a buy a vendor space for the sun! 

This spring? (what spring) has been especially bad weather wise.   Consistent rain with high winds of 20-30 mph as a chaser.  I tried to attend local non bike events in the two previous weeks and both were all but ruined by the weather.  Last night and tonight overnight temps in the 30's here in central Pa. 

Worst of all, it's unsafe to ride.  I don't mind riding in a bit of rain, but on Friday we got an 1 1/2" of rain with local flooding.  Two days previous winds were steady at 20 mph with gusts from 30 to even 40 mph......strong enough to blow you right into the path of traffic if you ride on the street like I do.

Nothing compared to what some people have experienced in other parts of the country but unusual for PA


----------

